# Blasc: Es lädt meine Chars nicht hoch



## xXavieXx (8. Januar 2008)

Huhu,
ich habe gerade bei mir Blasc installiert und habe alles beachtet was im Video erklärt wurde. Leider werden bei mir keine Chardaten hochgeladen  (also nach Spiel verlassen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch wenn ich mit rechtsklick auf das "b" Button klicke und dann auf Aktionen ~> WoW Charakterdaten übertragen mache steht dort das keine Daten übertragen wurden.

Hatte jemand auch schonmal das Problem und weis was zu tun ist?

Edit: Jetzt klappts - man muss ein wenig warten ^^ Sorry das ich jetzt sinnloserweise ein neues Thema eröffnet habe!


----------



## Deadlift (9. Januar 2008)

Hast deine Daten einem Konto in Blasc zugewiesen?
Also einem buffed.de Account?


----------



## joker269 (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich hatte den Blasc 2.2 Client installiert und konfiguriert. Leider bestand das Problem, dass bei einem Beenden von WOW immer folgende Meldung von Blasc angezeigt wurde:
"Es sind keine Daten zum Übertragen vorhanden".

Nun habe ich mir gedacht, dass es vielleicht etwas bringt, den Client nochmal zu deinstallieren und eine Neunstallation zu machen.
Diese funktioniert aber nun auch nicht mehr. Es startet zwar ganz normal die Installationsroutine, aber dann folg die folgende Meldung:
"BlascLoader wurde erneuert. Klicken Sie OK um BlascLoader neu zu starten".
Wenn ich OK klicke, erscheint kurz danach ein Fenster "Blasc Loader Patch" mit folgemdem Inhalt:

zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
suche Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche G:\Download\Programme\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen

Ausserdem erscheint noch ein weiteres Fenster mit folgender Fehlermeldung:
"Socket Error #10060 Connection Time out"

Kennt jemand dieses Problem, und kann mir ein Lösungsvorschlag machen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruss
Joker269


----------



## ZAM (19. Januar 2008)

Huhu,

lösch mal die Datei
BLASCLoader.exe.part im Verzeichnis:

C:\DOKUME~1\Master\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\


----------



## Herzdame (20. Januar 2008)

Bevor ich extra einen neuen Thread eröffne, schreibe ich mein Problem gleich hier rein, da es genau das betrifft, was oben in der Überschrift steht.

Ich habe mir vor 2-3 Tagen Blasc2 runtergeladen, habe alles eingestellt wie es soll, habe WoW gespielt und nach Beendigung von WoW die Charakterdaten übertragen lassen. Das Problem dabei: Nach 2-3 Tagen ist mein Profil immer noch nicht auf meinem Buffed-Account erschienen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat vllt. jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Farstar (20. Januar 2008)

Es gibt schon zwei Beiträge über dieses Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24296
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=8161

Zur Zeit haben einige das Upload Problem!


MfG


----------



## joker269 (20. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> lösch mal die Datei
> BLASCLoader.exe.part im Verzeichnis:
> ...




Hallo Zam,
habe ich schon mehrfach gemacht. Aber die Datei kommt immer wieder. 
Hast Du vielleicht noch eine Idee?
Gruss
Joker269


----------



## Darkdeath (20. Januar 2008)

Schau mal in einen von den beiden  Threads
Thread 1
Thread 2
mfg
Darkdeath


----------



## Dollohow (20. Januar 2008)

Liebe Leutz,

ich hab n problem blasc zu installen. Ka was es is oder wie ichs weg bekomme. Will blasc drauf haben,aber net 

extra wieder formatieren. Wenn jemand weiß worans liegen kann und/oder wie ichs beheben kann, wär ich 

dankbar wenn ihr hier reinschreiben würdet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg  Dollo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herzdame (20. Januar 2008)

Vielen dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Leider helfen mir diese beiden Threads auch nicht weiter. Die neuste Version habe ich und auch den anderen Thread hatte ich vorher schon gelesen. 

Hat vllt. jmd. noch Ratschläge woran es liegen könnte?


----------

